
Windows 10 Privacy – All Group Policy Settings by a MVP - aq3cn
https://4sysops.com/wiki/windows-10-privacy-settings/
======
jupiter2
I appreciate the effort by Michael Pietroforte - this is a tremendous resource
for Windows users concerned about privacy. I hope that the work here is kept
up-to-date.

I have nothing but bad things to say about Microsoft and Windows 10 but will
save it for a more appropriate time. I don't want to diminish the work here in
any way.

Note: The page states that the " _document is not about Windows 10 Home_ ",
which implies that there may be even more privacy tweaks not covered by this
already extensive document. I think that it should also state that an update
may reset one or more of these tweaks[1].

Note2: I wonder if autoit/autohotkey (with proper errorlevel-checking) could
be utilized to periodically go through a list like this to insure the changes
remain intact? Possibly report changes as it re-applies the privacy toggles.

[1] [http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2015/11/window...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2015/11/windows-10-november-update-was-pulled-for-forgetting-
privacy-settings-its-now-back/)

~~~
aq3cn
> Note1

Group policy editor (gpedit.exe) is not available on cheaper home edition of
Windows. You either need to upgrade to professional version or use tweaks to
somehow run gpedit.exe in home version.

> Note 2

Updates will not mess with settings changed by gpedit.exe . Though one can
write powershell scripts to toggle all these settings. It is already in
practice by IT Admins.

PS:

Avoid third shady party executables.

